# Bull breeds



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

how about posting a odd picture or two of your lovely bull breeds here

firstly i would like to share this one with you, a lot of people may have seen it before on lots of other forums, fb etc

please note that this is not my picture just one that is being shared between lots of bullterrier owners, just to show how loving and good with children these dogs are..










This is mavis:










This is Ozzy (RIP)










this is Buster(RIP) from many years ago the dog that made me fall in love with bullterriers:










Juliex


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Lovely pictures!
I wish I had a picture of Levi, the deaf bully I developed a strong bond with while working with a rescue.
I can't wait until I can own one.

x


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Very strikeing dogs


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Beautiful looking dogs. Out of curiosity though what do you feel makes a bull terrier such a great dog??


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Julie,I love your dog Mavis she's gorgeous, Rest in Peace Ozzy xxxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Where to start?? Lol
Bull terriers are known to be courageous, scrappy, fun-loving, active, clownish and fearless. The Bull Terrier is a loyal, polite, and obedient dog. They become very attached to their owners. They like to be doing something and fit in well with active families where they receive a great deal of companionship.

Yes they were once bred as fierce gladiators, but by Selective breeding the Bull Terrier has today developed into a companion animal and much loved family pet. He is extremely affectionate with people, and is particularly noted for a fondness towards young children.

I love them :001_wub:


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Where to start?? Lol
> Bull terriers are known to be courageous, scrappy, fun-loving, active, clownish and fearless. The Bull Terrier is a loyal, polite, and obedient dog. They become very attached to their owners. They like to be doing something and fit in well with active families where they receive a great deal of companionship.
> 
> Yes they were once bred as fierce gladiators, but by Selective breeding the Bull Terrier has today developed into a companion animal and much loved family pet. He is extremely affectionate with people, and is particularly noted for a fondness towards young children.
> ...


Me too, i've loved them since i watched the original, Disneys The Incredible Journey (1963) makes me cry every time. they look so majestic a fabulous looking breed.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My neigbour hates them because of the one in toy story. Lol
I just think they are gorgous 
Can't wait to own one even if it does take me years.

x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Where to start?? Lol
> Bull terriers are known to be courageous, scrappy, fun-loving, active, clownish and fearless. The Bull Terrier is a loyal, polite, and obedient dog. They become very attached to their owners. They like to be doing something and fit in well with active families where they receive a great deal of companionship.
> 
> Yes they were once bred as fierce gladiators, but by Selective breeding the Bull Terrier has today developed into a companion animal and much loved family pet. He is extremely affectionate with people, and is particularly noted for a fondness towards young children.
> ...


 wrote it down perfectly xxx


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

The first pic was priceless, care to share those photo album of Bull terrier on FB?


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol I love that first picture! hope that pen came off though lol!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Oooo, any excuse to post a piccie of my mutts.

Oscar:

















Alfie:


----------



## felix&lola (Nov 10, 2009)

Beeb trying all morning to work out how to put a picture into the posts!
I've managed an attatchment from my desktop which appears as a small thumbnail - but I can't add a larger pic like the lovley ones on this thread!
Can anyone help please!!!???


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

felix&lola said:


> Beeb trying all morning to work out how to put a picture into the posts!
> I've managed an attatchment from my desktop which appears as a small thumbnail - but I can't add a larger pic like the lovley ones on this thread!
> Can anyone help please!!!???


Upload the image to something like photobucket, then insert the image URL into the reply box.


----------



## felix&lola (Nov 10, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Upload the image to something like photobucket, then insert the image URL into the reply box.


thanks nonnie


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Awww, EBTs sound as lovely as they look! Thats my kind of dog, luvs a good long walk iin the fresh air and wouldnt get tired of sofa based cuddlefests of an evening!!
You bully owners are making me quite jealous.....


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Nonnie they are lovely, Oscar looks like he manages brilliantly with just the three legs bless him

Juliex


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> how about posting a odd picture or two of your lovely bull breeds here
> 
> firstly i would like to share this one with you, a lot of people may have seen it before on lots of other forums, fb etc
> 
> ...


Ahh bless i love the bull breeds and my brother has a american bully hes massive but a real gentle giant with the kids. Loves life but is a wee bit clumbsy..,,love the pic with the poor dog getting a make other with the pens. When my daughter was small she coloured in my cats white nose to pink.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Now that is funny! I can't believe that dog let him draw all over him. What a sweet dog. I am sure the ink took a while to come off though.


----------



## felix&lola (Nov 10, 2009)

sarahberra said:


> Now that is funny! I can't believe that dog let him draw all over him. What a sweet dog. I am sure the ink took a while to come off though.


ha ha looks cool


----------

